# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Αμνησία από μετατραυματικό στρες;

## newcomer

Χαιρετώ την παρέα,
Μένω με τη θεία μου, είμαι 20 χρονών. Πιο πριν ζούσα σε άλλη χώρα με τον πατέρα μου. Η σχέση αυτή ήταν βαθιά κακοποιητική. "Σώθηκα" από την θεία μου που με βοήθησε όταν έμαθε τι γίνεται και έζησα μαζί της από τα 18 μου στην Ελλάδα. Την αγαπώ πολύ, σαν μητέρα μου είναι. Εκεί είχα φίλους που κάναμε στενή παρέα. Ήταν βασικά η οικογένειά μου. Χωρίς να το συνειδητοποιήσω, άρχισα να ξεχνάω. Τον πατέρα μου, την πόλη μου, τους φίλους μου. Η θεία μου απέφευγε να τα συζητάει γιατί ήξερε πως με πληγώνουν οπότε συνεχίσαμε τη ζωή μας από εκεί. Στο εντελώς άκυρο άκουσα το όνομα της πόλης μου στην τηλεόραση και ένιωσα κάτι σαν μαχαιριά στην καρδιά. Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί, απλά κάτι μέσα μου τρελάθηκε. Κουβέντα στην κουβέντα η θεία μου φρίκαρε ότι κάτι έπαθα, φρίκαρα και εγώ. Μου μίλησε, μου είπε κάποια πράγματα που της είχα πει τότε εγώ, έχω κάποια αναμνηστικά όπως μια κάρτα γενεθλίων. Η θεία μου είπε ίσως καλύτερα που δεν θυμάμαι. Ο νευρολόγος και ο ψυχίατρος είπαν ότι μπορεί να συμβεί αμνησία σε τραυματικά γεγονότα, αλλά αυτό είναι σε πολύ μεγάλη έκταση. Έχω θυμηθεί κάποια πράγματα, κυρίως αναμνήσεις σε εφιάλτες ή στο άσχετο. Αλλά μου είπε ότι ίσως δεν θυμηθώ ποτέ. Και τώρα νιώθω ότι δεν ξέρω ποιος είμαι. Δεν περιμένω κάποιος να έχει αντίστοιχη ιστορία αλλά έχω μεγάλη ανάγκη να μιλήσω με κάποιον..η να παρω καποια συμβουλη...

----------

